# JS Kaga - Japanese helicopter carrier wages daily war on dirt & grime



## Ping Monkey (11 Oct 2018)

Probably the first article I've ever read written solely on the highly engaging topic and importance of ...(drumroll)... Cleaning Stations!  


Fastidious Flattop: Japanese helicopter carrier wages daily war on dirt and grime
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-defence-kaga-cleaning/fastidious-flattop-japanese-helicopter-carrier-wages-daily-war-on-dirt-and-grime-idUSKCN1ML03R


A clean ship is a happy ship!  




_The salt-water bathtub is an interesting feature.  New addition for Asterix or CSC perhaps?_


----------



## dimsum (11 Oct 2018)

Japanese ships and aircraft are spotlessly clean.  It's pretty crazy actually.


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2018)

I'm not surprised. From what I saw, Japan was exceptionally clean.


----------

